# Rare Dialed Accutron



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just got this back from Paul today and well pleased with it as well, managed to get a couple of half tidy pics of the dial today to show it,s true colour.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Looks like Paul cleaned it up with Hammerite paint while he had it









Not seen quite that effect on a watch dial before, but it looks good :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great you must be well pleased :thumbsup:


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Look's great,the dial is very different,somthing unusual is always nice to see!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

i love those day date ones, they look so futuristic!!! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow!

I don't want that.

I need it.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice love the unusual dial very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice indeed - well done all.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice indeed! Gotta love the day/dates!


----------

